# Squawk Box vs. goose getter spread unit vs. other ecallers



## beaniej266 (Feb 1, 2011)

1st off, what is everyones favorite ecaller?

Has anyone used the goose gettter spread unit with the sounds preloaded on a SD Card? What about the squawk box? I would appreciate opinions on a good commercial ecaller to purchase for this season!


----------



## bluebird (Feb 28, 2008)

Goose Getter. Have had mine for years. The boarder patrol going into Canada even took it apart and i had to put it back together and it has never failed me.


----------



## TKM goose slayin (Feb 18, 2011)

Goosegetter! Just got a spread unit but snows aren't here yet so haven't had a chance to use it but tried it out and works sweet, plus the remote is nice! But the ecaller i've used is a goosegetter and works great!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

I build my own have three different ones prefer to do that than purchase because they are not that hard to build IMO. I have one with a remote all have 4 speaker hook ups. Total cost without the mp3 players (I like to use the apple shuffles on mine), around $215. Amp $50-60, speakers 4 of them for $100. Switches, terminals and wire 15 bucks. Battery $25 for a gel cell. Then a a plastic box about $15. 
I think some of the ones on the market are over priced but if you don't have the time or the know how then you have no choice but to purchase one.


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

I agree with brobones. I built 2, each for around 3 bills a piece. Used a cd player with mp3 hook up, lawn tractor battery, 2 110 outlets (by the way that is the absolute best way to hook up your speakers), and 4 100 watt powerhorns with 75 ft of lamp cord on each speaker. Built a custom box for them out of 3/4" plywood. Its alittle heavy but could drop it on concrete and it wont break, plus they are only 8"x10"x10" high. Got tired of bulky plastic toolboxes breaking all the time.


----------



## jasony (Feb 1, 2012)

Brobones, where do you get your wire from? Can't find anything close to that cheap for running 50-100' per speaker. Thanks.


----------



## mntwinsfan (Oct 8, 2010)

Been running Squawk boxes for a few years and only have praise for them. Its the little things that make this unit the Cadillac of ecallers. The small size and D size batteries on the mp3 is great. We ran our ecallers approximately 30 hunts last year and never replaced the batteries. Vexilar batteries power em all day and the remotes reduce that constant drone. These things are built right backed with great customer service.


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

jasony said:


> Brobones, where do you get your wire from? Can't find anything close to that cheap for running 50-100' per speaker. Thanks.


I don't run speaker wire that long about 40ft and I purchase it wholesale through my work...


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

been running the Goosegetters for years with no issues at all. Great product with great customer service.


> Got tired of bulky plastic toolboxes breaking all the time.


Those toolboxes were bad.The new Goosegetters are in the plastic ammo boxes(12"x6"x6") and would be very difficult to break. With the battery I have,the ecaller(minus the speakers) weighs 11.5 lbs. Take the battery out and it's 4lbs.

Alex


----------

